# Simple C++ RSS Reader



## xMikex (Nov 8, 2005)

I want to know how to make the most absolutely basic RSS reader in C++ and cant find any helpful website that can show me how. So can anyone here guide me to a site that would show me how to make one? or can someone here perhaps give me some pointers?

I'm half way through my intermediate course in C++ in college so I have some knowledge about C++.


----------

